# lf 36" light for my 36" x 18x24 tank



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

anybody have something laying around? i have some live coral would like to maybe get an anenome nothing major.... i am confused on what to buy... thanks tim


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you looking for pendant lights, a full unit, LED? Metal Halide? or T5HOs?

I'm switching over completely to LEDs for the long-term cost savings (no replacement bulbs, less electricity & doesn't overheat my tanks in the summer). 

What lighting do you have currently? And are you looking to completely replace or to supplement your current lighting?

Anthony


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

i currently have a home made hood with three lights build 2 marine glo i 50/50 reef sun....stuff is growing like crazy but was wondering if that would be enough for an anemone? thanks Tim i also don't want the big electricity billl if i could get a way with t5 i would be happy...


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

what do you have for sale ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So you have a canopy to mount lights in?

For a 2' deep tank (sounds like a tall 65g), I used metal halide (150w Double ended would work) in the center. MH and LEDs have better penetration than fluorescents. The problem with anemones is that, unlike corals, anemones move. A coral you can place under the ideal spot to maximize lighting. An anemone will likely move if its not happy where you put it and find a spot that is less visible or not ideal for getting sufficient lighting.

Is your plan to supplement your existing lights or replace them completely? Do more research and also figure out your budget to match your requirements. 

Anthony


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

He can always try the LEDs that I have. Right? Anthony ?lol but initial cost would be higher than T5 for sure. But save the effort changing light bulb and save on electric bill

Edit: here is the link to the same one I have on the 3ft tank. 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...and-led-light-fixture-optional-skimmer-33157/


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

oyf709 said:


> He can always try the LEDs that I have. Right? Anthony ?lol but initial cost would be higher than T5 for sure. But save the effort changing light bulb and save on electric bill
> 
> Edit: here is the link to the same one I have on the 3ft tank.
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...and-led-light-fixture-optional-skimmer-33157/


Or the 144w I got from you over a 65g tank (not selling mine)


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

That really depend on if he has a bracer at thmiddle


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

do you have pics or name brands i could look at
funds are limited to a point 200 bucks right now would be max....



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So you have a canopy to mount lights in?
> 
> For a 2' deep tank (sounds like a tall 65g), I used metal halide (150w Double ended would work) in the center. MH and LEDs have better penetration than fluorescents. The problem with anemones is that, unlike corals, anemones move. A coral you can place under the ideal spot to maximize lighting. An anemone will likely move if its not happy where you put it and find a spot that is less visible or not ideal for getting sufficient lighting.
> 
> ...


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

not a canopy it is about 42" long and 8 " wide holds 3 fluorescent...


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

very nice light but probably out of my budget for now



spit.fire said:


> Or the 144w I got from you over a 65g tank (not selling mine)


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

you will have to look for a used MH from some of the fellow on the forum then. I don't think any new brand name MH fixture at this moment can go for under 200.

Also please make sure if you choose to go with MH, do understand the needs for having a MH. If you want to be sucessful keeping anemone then you have to be very patience. Any rush decision would be end up biting you back sooner or later. 

I onyl say that because with my history of losing over 20k woth of live stock due to rush decision into certain lighting option before I fully research the pros and cons about them.
To name a couple questions before you rushing into buying a new light just because you want to keep a anemone.
1) Are you willing to change your light bulbs every 8-10 months to make sure your live stock be abe to get the proper specturm?
2)Are you willing to investe in a chiller for your set up if you are going to run MH?
The point 1 is not so important however I wish everyone keeping live stock in their tank would think of the well being of their fish/coral before everything else,however it will not causing any huge lost other than unwanted algea might be a issue.
point 2 would be the killer question, at least to me.
It cost me a lot and I don't want to see anyone jump into certain things before they are ready. 

If your answer to the point 2 is no or not yet. I would suggest you put your anemone project on hold till you are able to save up for at least a chiller. Then you can get your MH and if it gets too hot, you can pick up a chiller without any other problem.


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

i am cool with something used...my basement is a lot cooler then up stairs if that helps and yes i would get a chiller eventually if i had to ? what about this set up ?
<meta name="keywords" content="MH ADV 36" Metal Halide Light T5 Reef Marine Coral  free shipping if i ship it to my po box in blaine


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

looks like a proper unit for the size of your tank. Are you in a huge rush to get the light? If not I can quote you something around Nov 5 for a LED unit.
Here is the detail of the light. 
Fixture size is 36" long and there are two version of this fixture, one is 144w and 2nd is 108W all other functions are the same.
They are all in CREE and the functions are as follow:
Built-in timer
Seperate controller able to control up to 4 fixtures
able to simulate sun rise and sun set
able to program and simulate Lunar cycle
I also been told you can insert a SD card to program 28 days cycle light setting.
Here is a picture of that light, this one is the smaller version(24") but for the 36" it would just be longer and with more LED chips. 
PS: Some of the spelling sounds funny cuz the pic came directly from the Chinese company 








As current quote I am getting the 108w might be very close to the ebay link you posted around $270 to $280 USD
And the 144w would be in the $300-340 range. This would depend on the shipping I would get from them to me.
As far as for comparing which is beter option, I think it would be proper for mybe Anthony or some other reefer to make a comment on that.

That being said if you are in a rush then you should for sure think about the ebay option u just link.


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

petland in Langley had theses hanging led lights $399. fully programmable and they had dimmers on them.... and no not much in a rush still have to get my 65 drilled...


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

that sounds like AI to me, but AI doesn' come with controller. but anyways, I will post some more detail about the light I got then, you can take a look later


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

sounds good your light sounds really cool 300 sounds better. as for the one from petland it is a local guy making them supposedly king eds sells them also...



oyf709 said:


> that sounds like AI to me, but AI doesn' come with controller. but anyways, I will post some more detail about the light I got then, you can take a look later


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

also check out the price difference from shipping to the usa.... a lot of times they will ship there for free


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

EVO Quad 36" LED Aquarium Light Coral Reef Marine Cichlid 44x 3W 3 Watts | eBay


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

I didn't really go to King Ed any more cuz it is a bit far for me, last tiem I went they were selling their LED for $799 with all 1w LED chips
but ya I will keep you posted


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

cool thanks


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nvm I will take the Info away


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

oyf709 said:


> Nvm I will take the Info away


what was wrong with the info ?


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

I am not sponsor, yet. So I respect the mod and will remove those info and pricing for now till I settle the sponsorship issue. =) thatz all


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

There's a lady on canreef selling a 4 bulb 36" tek fixture with bulbs for 140$


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Its a lady, actually. I'll pm you her contact info.

Anthony


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I dunno what you're talking about.... 

Ps: does this emoticon thingy show up? 😳


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

thanks a lot guys


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Two Coralife Aquarium Lights

go buy these. wicked deal.


----------

